# AM / FR Taugliche Knieschoner gesucht



## jackJ3lly (7. Juli 2010)

Hi wie schon oben geschrieben, bin ich im moment auf der Suche nach knieschonern, die zum Am/ FR fahren taugen, sprich auch mal ne längere Pedalierstrecke mitmachen, ohne Unbequem bzw. lästig und nervig zu werden.

Hab da schon 2-3 ins Auge gefasst.

661 Evo Knee: leider fast ausverkauft und nicht ganz günstig
*Race* *Face* Dig *Knee* Pads : sehen sehr weich aus aber muss ja nix heissen.
und O´Neal Trail FR. Die reizen mich immo am meissten, da die auch noch schienbeinschoner mit dran haben, aber trotzdem sehr weich und beweglich sein solen. Und von der belüftung her sollten sie auch gut sein.

Nun soweit sogut. Hat jemand die Oneal oder RF und kann erfahrungen posten, oder gibts noch andere Schoner die in die Richtung gehen, die auch was taugen. 

Und wie fallen die Grössen der Schoner aus. Im Vgl. zu 661 evo, weil da hab ich ne maßtabelle.

Also die TSG und die IXS gehen mal gar net, hab ich schon probiert.


----------



## gexe (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mir die Race Face Rally FR Knie/Schienbeinschützer und die Race Face Rally FR Ellbogen/Unterarmschützer bestellt, die Lieferung sollte Morgen bei mir eintreffen.
Bestellt bei http://www.bike-components.de/
für knapp 100 inkl. Versand, allerdings muß mit einer Lieferzeit von 1-2 Wochen gerechnet werden.

Wegen der Größe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=274120
Meinungen:
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_2337.htm
Laut Recherche verrutschen sie nicht und bieten einen guten Schutz. 

Bin schon gespannt ob man mit den Teilen eine längere Tour übersteht.
Kann leider wegen Radunfall nicht gleich testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackJ3lly (7. Juli 2010)

gexe schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir die


----------



## gexe (7. Juli 2010)

Mein Text wollte erst nicht so richtig :-(

So nun ab an den Fernseher oder zum Public Viewing.


----------



## jackJ3lly (7. Juli 2010)

Naja rally FR sind nicht sowas was ich suche, da ich ja fürs grobe n par 661 race knee habe. aber die sind halt zum am fahren nichts, da die beim pedalieren immer an den schuhen anstossen, da die nicht all zu flexibel sind.

So nun Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand guggn


----------



## alet08 (7. Juli 2010)

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=4ddd6ddc098a04ab8eb3d4e9138840d2#

Hab ich seit Frühjahr. Pedalieren auch bei diesem Wetter ok

Alex


----------



## jackJ3lly (7. Juli 2010)

Wie fallen die von der grösse und passform her aus??? Bin 1,88 und 68KG Also eher leichtgewichtsklasse.

Und Wie taugt Neoprenverschluss bei warmen wetter und schwitzen??

Wären für mich ne echte alternative zu den 661 evo. wenn sie passen.


----------



## alet08 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich bin 180 und habe 'L'. Das is''n bissl groß, geht aber. Neopren ist sehr dünn und luftduirchlässig, sonst nur Silikon zum Fixieren der 'Bündchen'.
Überrasschenderweise schwitze ich drunter nicht mehr als an anderen Körperstellen (stark)


Alex


----------



## jackJ3lly (7. Juli 2010)

Hmm das hört sich doch mal echt gut an. und für den Preis sind die ja fast nicht zu Toppen. Dann werd ich mir die Glaub ich ma ordern.

Danke dir für die info.


----------



## alet08 (7. Juli 2010)

dazu habe ich die 'Rocker' Ellbogenschützer, auch im Sommer ok


----------



## slmslvn (8. Juli 2010)

Alternative zum Rocker Ellbow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n00ty (8. Juli 2010)

Als Alternative die 661 Kyle Strait. Fahr ich jetzt seit ein paar Wochen und bin zufrieden. Verrutschen kaum, scheuern und stören nicht.


----------



## XAVI (8. Juli 2010)

bei den knie/schienbeinprotektoren wären die ixs rinderknecht nicht zu verachten: gute beweglichkeit, ausreichende schutzwirkung & bequem

http://www.jehlebikes.de/ixs-14055-ixs-rinderknecht-signature-series-knieschoner-schwarz-l.html


----------



## rabidi (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab die Race Face Dig seit zwei Wochen, fahren sich sehr angenehm, sogar im Neuzustand, längere Touren überhaupt kein Problem. Sind relativ weich und bequem, über dem Knie sitzt ne harte Schale. 
Nur jetzt bei über 30°C bin ich ohne gefahren.
Fazit: empfehlenswert
(Es gibt irgendwo ne Grössentabelle, bei H&S oder bei Raceface selbst)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## dubbel (12. Juli 2010)

fox launch pro. 

bequemer als 661 evo und raceface dig.


----------



## Gmiatlich (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo  Ich habe die hier und bin damit recht zufrieden. Beweglichkeit beim Treten finde ich in Ordnung: http://lizardskins.com/store/products/knee-shin-body-armor


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Juli 2010)

Such auch Schoner für den gleiche Anwendung. Kann jemand was zu den IXS Assault sagen?
Ansonsten hab ich mir auch schon die O´neal Trail Guard angeschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XAVI (14. Juli 2010)

die asssault sind soweit ich gehört habe den rinderknecht series ähnlich --> gute beweglichkeit und guter sitz


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (14. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr seit Herbst letzten Jahres die O'Neal Pumpgung http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=076db12cd1f4e0e01576d95a9d4a2b57#. Die Schoner haben sich auch schon mehrfach bewärt! Ein bischen rutschen sie und machen gelegentlich nervende Geräusche im Gelenk, aber ich denk mal das lässt sich mit ein bischen Silikonspray beseitigen - hmm ... scheinbar störts mich doch nicht so . Ich hab die Dinger immer dran, auch bei den momentanen Temperaturen.


----------



## jackJ3lly (15. Juli 2010)

Soooo. Heute Paket von Actionsports gekommen. Ging ja Fix wie sau.

Ausgepackt ...tadaaaa schicke O´neal trail FR in M. 
Natürlich gleich mal anprobiert. siehe da Passen wie angegossen. Der Neoprenbund oberhalb vom Knie ist schön dünn gehalten damit schön luftdurchlässig. durch das latexbad rutscht da auch nix. Die 2 unteren Bänder sind auch schön gepolstert, da reibt und schneidet nix an der wade. Belüftung ist auch Super gelungen.
 Musste natürlich gleich ma ne Proberunde drehen.
Ergebnis. Man schwitzt Kaum unter den dingern, ausser an den Stellen wo das Latexband sitzt und am Schienbein ein wenig, aber minimal. zur bewegungsfreiheit..... Hammer!!!!
Wenn ich nicht wüsste das ich die Schoner dran habe, würd ich denken ich fahr ohne. Die merkt man fast gar nicht. Selbst wenn ich am HT den sattel komplett runter machen und im Sitzen trete, zwickt nix,klemmt nix, stört nix, merkt man nix.

fazit. : Für 39,90 euro hätte ich nieeeeee Sowas ausgefeiltes und zugleich Qualitativ hochwertiges erwartet. Glaub meine 661 DH klopper verstauben nu im schrank, weil die schützen auch nich viel mehr als die Trail.


----------



## eraser2704 (15. Juli 2010)

Das klingt super  Meine sind auf dem Weg, ich hoffe die L passen. Bei welcher Schrittlänge fährst du die M?

Gruß


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die iXS Assault bestellt. Bin mal gespannt drauf


----------



## jackJ3lly (16. Juli 2010)

eraser2704 schrieb:


> Das klingt super  Meine sind auf dem Weg, ich hoffe die L passen. Bei welcher Schrittlänge fährst du die M?
> 
> Gruß


bin 1,86 bei schrittlänge 83 wars glaub. und die M passen da perfekt. Da meine 661 in der L öfter am Knöchel angeschlagen haben, hab ichs ma Risokohaft mit der M probiert, und siehe da, passt.

Morgen gibts dann n härtetest. Hab frei und ne Tagestour geplant mit schöön trails rocken. Ma guggen wie das bei 35° ausschaut mit dauertreten und schoner an.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juli 2010)

Hi,

wie fallen denn die Fox Launch Pro aus?
Die gibt`s ja nur in S/M oder L/XL. Für mich habe ich sie in groß bestellt - sollte passen. 

Meine Frau möchte auch welche haben. Sie hat etwas schlankere Beine als ich. Wenn die S/M aber eher zu S tendieren, dann passen sie sicher nicht.

Gruß

Roland


----------



## slmslvn (22. Juli 2010)

Tragt ihr Ellebogenschoner? Oder habt ihr n SaftyJacket an? Bin mir unschlüssig was ich da nehmen soll. Schade das es nicht von O'Neal n passendes Gegenstück gibt..

Gruß


----------



## pat (22. Juli 2010)

Knie: O'Neal Sinner [günstiger, ohne SAS-tec: O'Neal Dirt]
Ellbogen: O'Neal Dirt
Für FR-Tour zusammen mit normalem Helm und Langfingerhandschuhen gut ausreichend. 

Für Park/Shuttle besitze ich Rally FR Knieschoner sowie Protektorshort und Jacket von Dainese. Plus Integralhelm.

Gruss Pat


----------



## jackJ3lly (23. Juli 2010)

----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtrocker (27. März 2012)

Hallo,
weiss jemand ob die IXS Assault angelegt werden können ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen?

Ciao

ekreis


----------



## hnx (27. März 2012)

ekreis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiss jemand ob die IXS Assault angelegt werden können ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen?
> 
> Ciao
> ...



Hab die Schoner. Kannst alle 3 Befestigungen ganz aufmachen.


----------



## pikehunter69 (5. April 2012)

hab seit einem jahr die kali aazis knieschoner . verutschen nicht und lassen sich gut pedallieren. 

http://www.ceednow.com/kali-aazis-soft-knieprotektor.html

Alexander


----------

